# Help with severe ovulation pain



## manzanitamomma (Aug 12, 2004)

has anyone had terrible midcycle pain? I just resumed my cycles in early June, and the last two have had such severe pain just before ovulation that I can't sit, bend, have a BM, or walk comfortably.

Are there any remedies for this? I never had such severe pain before, though I always had twinges in my abdomen and knew when I was ovulating. It seems to be getting worse over time.

Thanks!


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

, mama, hang in there!
i have severe O pain too, but since we are ttc#2, i've found it really helpful!







:

i don't know any remedies, it is realy uncomfortable, but i am okay w/it!
i hope, some mamas can offer you some help!


----------



## wardermom (Jan 31, 2002)

I get that too, and I too consider it a helpful thing, there's no mistaking when I'm fertile.


----------



## manzanitamomma (Aug 12, 2004)

I agree that it is nice to know when I am ovulating, but I preferred the mild discomfort to the severe pain. I guess I just have to learn to appreciate it







.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

I just recently started having a lot more O pain than usual, and also discomfort there right before my period....turns out I have a small ovarian cyst.


----------



## manzanitamomma (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for the information, True Blue. How did you have your cyst diagnosed? If you don't mind telling me, I am curious how you will treat the cyst. Are you going to leave it there or does it need to be removed?


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

My uterus is extremely tilted, and I am thin - I think this combo makes me feel everything. And throw a few cysts in the picture, ouch!


----------

